# What to do with can of crushed pineapple?



## SizzlininIN

I've had a can of this stuff in my cabinet for at least 6 months now..........what the heck can I do with it.  I'd like to avoid having to go to the store for any ingredients so something really good and simple that requires just common items out of the pantry.  Thanks!


----------



## mudbug

Here's what I've done.  It's a Cobbler for Dummies.

Spread your can of pineapple over the bottom of a lightly greased casserole dish (a square 8x8 brownie pan works fine).  Sprinkle  a box of DRY Jiffy yellow cake mix (the little size, not the regular Pillsbury or Duncan Hines sizes) over the fruit.

Drizzle a stick of melted butter over the top and bake at 350 until it's looking and bubbling the way you like it.

EXCELLENT with vanilla ice cream!


----------



## choclatechef

You could always use it in a recipe for pineapple sherbet.......


----------



## crewsk

http://www.cooks.com/rec/search?q=crushed+pineapple Check out cooks.com, it seems to be comming in handy today.


----------



## crewsk

http://southernfood.about.com/sites...apple&SUName=southernfood&TopNode=3832&type=1 And yet a lot more ideas! These are from about.com.


----------



## mudbug

Those recipes look really great, crewsk!

I think a nice glaze for ham, with some brown sugar and butter, would also be a good choice.


----------



## kansasgirl

So many things to do! Use in milkshakes, daiquiris, pancakes, muffins, It is also great added to a basic bread pudding - just mix into the bread/raisin mixture before allowing to soak in milk/egg mixture. Here are some other ideas.

Pineapple Bars
2 c AP flour 
2/3 c Powdered sugar 
1 c Butter, cold, in chunks 
1 can Pineapple, crushed in juice, drained 
4  Eggs 
3/4 c Brown sugar, packed 
1/3 c AP flour 
2 c Pecans, coarsely chopped

Preheat oven to 350F
Crust:
1.Combine 2 cups flour and powdered sugar. Cut in butter until mixture is crumbly. Press onto bottom of 13x9 baking pan. Bake for 15 minutes. Remove from oven. Cool on a wire rack.
Topping:
1.Combine drained pineapple, eggs, brown sugar and 1/3 cup flour. Stir in pecans. Pour over partially baked crust. Bake for 30-35 minutes or until set. Cool completely. Cut into bars.

Pineapple Walnut Cookies
1/2 c Brown sugar 
1/2 c Granulated sugar 
1/2 c Shortening 
1  Egg 
1/2 c Crushed pineapple 
2 c Sifted flour 
1/4 ts Salt 
1/4 ts Baking soda 
2 ts Baking powder 
1 ts Lemon extract 
2/3 c Chopped walnuts 

Preheat oven to 350F
1.Cream sugars, shortening and egg. Add pineapple; mix well.
2.Sift flour, salt, soda, baking powder together and add to sugar mixture. Add lemon extract and walnuts.
3.Drop by spoonfuls onto a greased cookie sheet and flatten slightly with the bottom of a glass dipped in sugar. Bake for 10-12 min; cool on a wire rack.

Carrot Pineapple Muffins
1 can Pineapple, crushed, reserve juice 
Milk (enough when added to the reserved pineapple juice to make 3/4 c of liquid) 
2 c Flour 
1 1/3 c Brown sugar, packed 
1 tb Baking powder 
1/2 ts Salt 
2 tb Sugar 
1/2 ts Cinnamon 
1 c Carrots, grated 
1/3 c Vegetable oil 
1 Egg, beaten 
1/2 ts Vanilla 

Preheat oven to 375F. Lightly grease muffin tins.
1.Combine the flour, brown sugar, baking powder, slat sugar, cinnaamon, and carrots in a large bowl, stirring until the carrots are well coated. 
2.Make a well in the center of the mixture. Combine the milk mixture, oil, egg and vanilla; then add to the dry ingredients. Stir until just moistened.
3.Spoon into muffin tins, filling each 2/3rds full. Bake for 20-25 minutes or until done. Serve warm. 

Pineapple Curry
2 c Coconut milk 
1 c Crushed fresh pineapple 
2 tb Red curry paste 
1/4 c Fish sauce 
1 1/2 tb Sugar 
8 oz Shrimp, shelled & deveined 

1.Combine all the ingredients except the shrimp in a large saucepan and heat to boiling.
2.Add the shrimp, reheat to boiling and cook for about 3 minutes or until shrimp are just done. Serve with steamed jasmine or basmati rice.


----------



## mudbug

man, kansasgirl!  you always crush (no pun intended!) the competition.


----------



## kansasgirl

Options - I am all about options! You always have some durn good ideas yourself!


----------



## AllenOK

Maybe some fruit chutneys?  Or a nice thickened pineapple sauce for ham, with some raisins, a little nutmeg and cinnamon?


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thanks to all who have responded...........I think I'll have to go buy more just to try out each of these recipes...........I knew you all would come through.  THANKS!


----------



## Raine

guess it depends on what you have in your pantry. 
Dump Cake is pretty simple if you have the other items. We normally try to keep on hand just in case. Just for those moments when we need something quick and easy as well as good.

1 cake mix, yellow or white
1 can crushed pineapple
1 can cherry pie filling
1 stick of butter or margrine-melted
chopped pecans

In a 9x13 baking dish, dump the can of cherry pie filling and spread. Next dump can of crushed pineapple,, spread. Then evenly pour  dry cake mix to cover filling.  Drizzle melted butter over top of cake mix, sprinkle pecans on top.

Bake at 350°  for about 45 minutes.


----------

